# to flatter



## polyglot8

Could someone give me some translations for the verb 'to flatter' and the noun form 'flattery'? I'd love various options for various contexts if possible (always the more the merrier, right?)! 

Examples:

His compliments really flattered me.

She used flattery to get high-power positions.

That dress really flatters you. (this is a different translation than the others I believe)

Any other uses would be good, since looking up 'flattery' on the English-Portuguese dictionary only brings up 'mais plano' as a definition (a comparative form of the adjective 'flat').


----------



## coolbrowne

That dictionary needs to go back to school . As you no doubt know, "flattery" has nothing to do with "flat".

The noun you want is "elogio" (praise) and the verb is "elogiar". There are other variations, but they are a slippery slope, since it's either slang or a word with other meanings, always a risky proposition. Then there is "bajular", but it's way beyond "flatter", closer to _brown-nosing_ or _a$$kissing_ 

Regards (and flattery will get you nowhere ) [Sorry! couldn't resist]


----------



## yvanyvan

That dress really flatters you
Em Portugal, Esse vestido favorece-te. Ou fica-te bem. Ou assenta-te bem.


----------



## Vanda

The WR dictionary brings flattering.

Just a reminder 'aos navegadores' is that the WR dictionary is still under construction. So, *no,* you won't find all words you can find in the OED!!!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Good point!





Vanda said:


> The WR dictionary brings flattering.


I must clarify that I didn't realize the original reference could be to this dictionary, being misled by the reference to "flattery" and not to "flatter". The latter may indeed mean "mais plano", no question.


----------



## yvanyvan

yvanyvan said:


> That dress really flatters you
> Em Portugal, Esse vestido favorece-te. Ou fica-te bem. Ou assenta-te bem.


 
ou ainda: Esse vestido fica-te a matar!


----------



## curlyboy20

Pode se dizer,_ "Esse vestido está de arrasar??"_


----------



## Sonia MC

one can use "to flatter' in a much more simple way :  "planar" , meaning "voar planando no ar"


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:
No Brasil diríamos :

His compliments really flattered me. = Os elogíos dele me envaideceram.

She used flattery to get high-power positions.= Ela usou da bajulação para galgar/chegar a posições de poder (Não gostei, vou pensar em algo melhor) 

That dress really flatters you. = Aquele vestido cai/fica muito bem em você.


----------



## coolbrowne

Bem vinda ao foro, *Sonia MC*! 

De fato, não é bem isto:





Sonia MC said:


> one can use "to flatter' in a much simpler way : "planar" , meaning "voar planando no ar"


Não se trata de um modo mais simples, mas de um sentido completamente diferente, extrememente raro, e que vem a ser, de certo modo, _o contrário_ de "planar". Enquanto este último verbo indica voar _sem esforço de propulsão_, o tal uso raro de "to flatter" é uma variação de "to flutter", ou seja bater furiosamente as asas sem necessariamente conseguir voar:


> *Noah Webster*:
> FLUTTER, _v.i._ [*Sax.* _floteran_] *1.* to move or flap the wings rapidly, without flying, or with short flights; to hover. *2.* To move about briskly, irregularly or with great bustle or show, without consequence...


Saudações


----------



## Johannes

Há uxar o saco


----------



## rikki tornado

Uma variante portuguesa é a expressão "dar graixa" ou "engraixar" - parecido ao inglês "to butter someone up".


----------



## englishmania

^Gr*axa*.

...


----------



## breezeofwater

rikki tornado said:


> Uma variante portuguesa é a expressão "dar graixa" ou "engraixar" - parecido ao COM O  inglês "to butter someone up".


Podes confirmar se se diz mesmo em inglês "to softsoap someone"?
Acho que se diz passar sabão em PTB mas creio que tem um sentido de dar uma bronca, forte reprimenda.
Cheers! 
BW


----------



## rikki tornado

Sim. Usa-se mesmo. Também na forma "to give somone the soft soap" ou "to give someone the soft soap treatment".
E já agora é "graxa" ou graixa"?


----------



## breezeofwater

rikki tornado said:


> Sim. Usa-se mesmo. Também na forma "to give somone the soft soap" ou "to give someone the soft soap treatment".
> E já agora é "graxa" ou graixa"?


Obrigada!! Então frases como He does nothing but soft soaping the boss. She's always giving him the soft soap são correctas? Escreve-se em duas palavras ou também se aceita numa só?

É *graxa* mesmo e engraxar = lisonjear; bajular.
Já agora, também se diz lamber as botas. http://www.emoticones-msn.org/emoticones/Divers//leche-bottes.gif 
A confusão dá-se porque em certas regiões se pronuncia "graixa". 
Paradoxalmente na região de Lisboa as pessoas dizem *"caxa"* em vez caxa em vez de *caixa*... 
Go figure...!! 

BW


----------



## rikki tornado

Boa pergunta! Para mim, na forma de substantivo + adjetivo parece-me mais natural usar as duas palavras separadas, mas como verbo eu optava por juntá-las numa só palavra. Já se sabe que as "regras" da ortografia inglesa são bastante elásticas...Se alguém sabe duma regra certa para aplicar nestas situações, avisem-me!

E também em inglês temos "bootlicker" (com o sobe-e-desce da fasquia do que aceitável dizer em público, esta está a perder terreno à outra versão "a--licker") e o mais arcáico "lickspittle".


----------



## Sonia MC

coolbrowne said:


> Bem vinda ao foro, *Sonia MC*!
> 
> De fato, não é bem isto:Não se trata de um modo mais simples, mas de um sentido completamente diferente, extrememente raro, e que vem a ser, de certo modo, _o contrário_ de "planar". Enquanto este último verbo indica voar _sem esforço de propulsão_, o tal uso raro de "to flatter" é uma variação de "to flutter", ou seja bater furiosamente as asas sem necessariamente conseguir voar:
> Saudações


----------



## Sonia MC

Thank you for wellcoming me coolbrowne, it's very kind of you and I appreciated it a lot. I'm sure I will learn a lot with the friends from the WordReference forum. 
Eu disse de modo mais simples porque a primeira vez que ouvi este verbo, com este sentido, foi no programa infantil  "Backyardigans". Embora já conhecesse o verbo com outro sentido, fiquei surpresa com um uso tão diferente em um programa infantil. Como é um programa infantil muito popular, deduzi que é bastante conhecido pelas crianças com este sentido, daí o simples. Até breve.


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado pelo contexto, agora fica tudo claro:





Sonia MC said:


> ...a primeira vez que ouvi este verbo, com este sentido, foi no programa infantil "Backyardigans"...


Con certeza disseram "flutter", não "flatter"


----------



## breezeofwater

rikki tornado said:


> Boa pergunta! Para mim, na forma de substantivo + adjetivo parece-me mais natural usar as duas palavras separadas, mas como verbo eu optava por juntá-las numa só palavra. Já se sabe que as "regras" da ortografia inglesa são bastante elásticas...Se alguém sabe duma regra certa para aplicar nestas situações, avisem-me! avise-me ou Se souberem de... avisem-me. Singular + singular ou plural + plural.
> (Isto é uma correcçãzinha de nada, porque tu rediges mesmo muito bem! Parabéns! )
> E também em inglês temos "bootlicker" (com o sobe-e-desce da fasquia do que aceitável dizer em público, esta está a perder terreno à outra versão "a--licker") e o mais arcáico "lickspittle".


Gostei desse vocábulo bootlicker; vou utilizar! _She's such a bootlicker! _
BW


----------



## Brasimericano

breezeofwater said:


> Podes confirmar se se diz mesmo em inglês "to softsoap someone"?Acho que se diz passar sabão em PTB mas creio que tem um sentido de dar uma bronca, forte reprimenda.Cheers! BW


Nunca na minha vida eu ouvi falar "softsoap someone" e eu sou tão velho quanto das montanhas! Mas ter em mente que sou americano, não britânico. Mais comum aqui nos EUA seria "suck up" He is such a suck up!"  ou  "If you want a promotion, you are going to have to suck up to the boss." Também usamos "kiss up" or "butter up".  Além disso usamos "kiss a$$" e "brown nose".


----------



## rikki tornado

Well, if you keep your ears open, you learn something new every day. It may not be fashionable American "street talk", but "soft soap" is certainly normal everyday English and still in current use.


----------



## Brasimericano

Well, I always knew that I needed to clean the wax out of my ears!    I just have never heard that before.  But by golly, I am going to start using it!


----------



## breezeofwater

Brasimericano said:


> Nunca na minha vida eu ouvi falar "softsoap someone" e eu sou tão velho quanto das montanhas! Mas ter em mente que sou americano, não britânico. Mais comum aqui nos EUA seria "suck up" He is such a suck up!" ou "If you want a promotion, you are going to have to suck up to the boss." Também usamos "kiss up" or "butter up". Além disso usamos "kiss a$$" e "brown nose".


Thanks for the contributions Brasiamericano,
I like the soft soap approach or butter up and boot lick (can it be a verb too Rikki?) because it still sounds quite cool,
whereas suck up sounds rather hard-line/vulgar to my ears…. 
But maybe my ears need a wash too!! 
BW


----------



## rikki tornado

Yes, you can "lick someone's boots", though in popular speech this has now tended to turn into licking a part of someone's anatomy...


----------



## breezeofwater

rikki tornado said:


> Yes, you can "lick someone's boots", though in popular speech this has now tended to turn into licking a part of someone's anatomy...


You certainly mean licking someone’s a**?
I thought that was rather AME? Do you also use it in BE?
_She’s licking the boss’ a**?
_BW


----------



## rikki tornado

It was originally, but it appears to be contagious!


----------



## Outsider

polyglot8 said:


> His compliments really flattered me.


Fiquei muito lisonjeado/a com os (seus) elogios/os elogios dele.



polyglot8 said:


> She used flattery to get high-power positions.


Ela serviu-se da lisonja/usou a lisonja para ascender ao poder.



polyglot8 said:


> That dress really flatters you. (this is a different translation than the others I believe)


Indeed: Esse vestido favorece-te mesmo/muito/bastante.

The most literal translations are_ lisonja_ for "flattery" and_ lisonjear_ for "to flatter". But these words are a bit high-register, and sometimes others can be more idiomatic. For instance, _elogio_, _elogiar_ often work, though not in your sentences.


----------



## Crockett

I would just like to add to the record- I have never, ever, ever, heard of 'soft-soaping' someone either.  It must be a British thing...


----------



## breezeofwater

Outsider said:


> Indeed: Esse vestido favorece-te mesmo/muito/bastante.
> 
> The most literal translations are_ lisonja_ for "flattery" and_ lisonjear_ for "to flatter". But these words are a bit high-register, and sometimes others can be more idiomatic. For instance, _elogio_, _elogiar_ often work, though not in your sentences.


Compleatamente de acordo com o Out.  
Está correctíssimo mas parece que a tendência é utilizar este vocábulo mais frequentemente no registo escrito.

*Flatter: *lisonjear, adular, elogiar

Oralmente em discurso directo diriamos mais facilmente:
 Esse vestido favorece-te mesmo/muito/bastante. 
ou
 Esse vestido fica-te (mesmo muito) bem.

BW


----------



## breezeofwater

curlyboy20 said:


> Pode se dizer,_ "Esse vestido está de arrasar??"_


Sim ! 
 Esse vestido está/é de arrasar !
 Esse vestido está/é um arraso!
 Esse vestido arrasa!
 Estás/Ficas uma bomba com esse vestido!
 Esse vestido está-te/fica-te a matar!
(Try to stay alive though!)
BW


----------

